# My wine area



## kat50496 (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, I've finally gotten around to finishing one side of my wine area. The intent is to have an area that I can entertain in, but is still functionally a production area. So I have made wine racks for about 380 bottles, a tasting table from a wine barrel that I have cleaned up and refinished, and a bottling table that is an old refinished work table. 

The short racks under the stairs are for 1.5l bottles.

Now all I need is the TV and some seating (and to increase production of course - I have a Chateau du Pays, 2 orchard breezin, the WE Nero on order and the WE Chilean Malbec/shiraz working on the table)


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy Smokes thats beautiful. I love the racks and tables. The SS sink is really a nice touch. My wife and friends tried talking me into setting up a tasting area in my basement but I just like spreading out and not having to worry about invading the area.I'm sticking to just production as long as I can.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nicely done, Keith. What is the material on the floor and do you have a floor drain? Did you build in the wine storage racks?


----------



## kat50496 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dan, my wife is actually looking forward to spending time down there, and loves to participate in the work. 

Rocky, yes, I built the racks to fit and to justify some of the woodworking tools I have purchased in the last couple of years. 

Now all I need to do is finish the other side of the basement - plans for an enclosed storage area for bottles and such, and a bar. I really can't believe how the equipment and supplies multiply!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2012)

Well done Keith!

Looks great all the way around, the only thing I see of any concern is the table with the carboy. We have had more than one table give out when too much weight was applied. If you start setting 4,5,6,7 carboys on a table, make sure you beef up the thing if possible. It only takes one leg/brace/bracket to give out and you could loose everything in 2 seconds. Fantastic job on the custom racks and refinished barrels!


----------



## kat50496 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Mike, yes I've seen some of those warnings. That's why I plan to create dedicated, lower hight storage benches on the other side of the basement. I hope to eventually have several carboys bulk aging in a dedicated area.


----------



## BobF (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice area!


----------



## Flem (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks really great, Keith! I agree with Ibglowin that the long table needs some additional support perhaps midway along the length. Very Impressive.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 12, 2012)

That is very nice!!! I like the standing table idea and the wine rack. I also like the SS sink..

Good job!!!


----------



## robie (Jan 12, 2012)

Great area! Wish I had 1/4 the much room. Good job!


----------



## soccer0ww (Jan 14, 2012)

Great looking setup. The racks are impressive. I would like to be that organized some day.


----------



## Giovannino (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats Keith - well done.

Like everyone else - those racks really stand-out. Maybe you should leave them empty and build another set for the bottles.

What I like the most is the fact that you and your partner enjoy the craft together.


----------



## kat50496 (Jan 18, 2012)

Giovannino, thanks and it is really a joy that my wife enjoys this hobby almost as much as I do. I take care of the more tedious things like cleaning and sanitizing, racking and such, but we have a great time deciding what to make, and bottling together. Makes it a lot easier to buy more stuff to support the hobby 

I know I'm in trouble because we're already thinking of how and where to build more storage! We already anticipate that 385 bottles will not be enough! This is pretty much supported by the fact that we gave away almost all of our aged stock for Christmas presents and entertaining this year (I did manage to keep 12 bottles of my Amarone and Sangiovese both going on 18 months)!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 18, 2012)

just a beautiful job


----------

